
Show HN: Open-source game engine that combines SwiftUI with SpriteKit and ECS - Razengan
https://github.com/InvadingOctopus/octopuskit
======
Razengan
I'm still very much an amateur at all this, especially open source. Hopefully
someone else likes using Swift and SwiftUI for games as much as I do.

Still a long way to go, but I just managed to get the same game code/UI
running on both iOS and macOS without resorting to Catalyst and minimal #if's.
:)

------
ermir
Nice work, it took me about 4 attempts to get ECS right. It's very powerful
and effective for video games.

~~~
Razengan
I stumbled around too before settling on GameplayKit. Apple's implementation
can be surprisingly capable with a few extensions (though some parts like
Agent Behavior Goals can't be extended) but it doesn't seem to have gotten any
substantial updates for a couple years now.

